# Car with opening rear window



## MeandMollie (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi

I am new here but thought there might be someone out here who can help me with my choice of car. I travel quite a lot - between London, Cumbria and the Scottish Highlands and my dog goes everywhere with me. I currently have a Landrover Freelander which has a rear window which goes down - and when I am on the motorway she likes to have the window down a fraction (not in town because of exhaust fumes).

Also at times I do have to leave her briefly in the car (like toilet stops and places that don't let dogs in - obviously avoided if possible) as long as it is not hot and again I need to leave the window open.

Mollie travels in the back of my freelander and the back seat (and usually the front seat as well) are full of luggage, camera equipment, golf clubs etc. She prefers the back rather than the back seat of the main cabin as she has more room. However my freelander is now getting old - but I cannot find another 4x4 (or anything else) which has an opening window in the boot/luggage area.

Does anyone have any ideas - looking for something equivalent in cost/running costs to Freelander? Otherwise I will have to change to having her travel on the back seat and putting my luggage in the back - but I know she is happier the other way round.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know of any cars with a rear windscreen that opens apart from of course the Freelander. Does the current model have that feature?

I'm not quite sure why it's necessary, my dogs and thousands of others travel in the rear of the car quite happily without the need for the rear windscreen to be opened. If we do a long journey on warmer days we have the air conditioning on and make frequent water stops.

For when you're parked up and the dog is left in the car how about one of these Secure Ventilation for dogs in parked cars from Ventlock. Solves one of your issues anyway.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm sure my friends Honda crv's rear window does that but no idea if the newer models do. It may also be optional extra for some. If you open the rear windows would not that provide a draft in the boot for her.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

2Hounds said:


> I'm sure my friends Honda crv's rear window does that but no idea if the newer models do. It may also be optional extra for some. If you open the rear windows would not that provide a draft in the boot for her.


I'm also pretty certain the Honda estate has an opening rear window.

The Fiat Doblo has side opening windows in the baggage area. A far cry from a Freelander though......LOL


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Agree, most people manage without an opening rear window...also is there not the same danger here as with an open tailgate: your own exhaust fumes can get sucked into the car as it moves forward?


----------



## MeandMollie (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everybody - will certainly investigate the gadget to keep the tailgate open when parked.

As far as I know the newer freelanders and crvs don't have the opening rear window. Will just have to try and see how she gets on without the window - did try rear windows to see if that would work when I changed the car but it is too noisy when you are on the motorway.

I think it is just a question of what she is used to as she is 8 and I've always had a freelander so have opened the window. She manages fine on shorter journeys where I don't open it because I am stopping and starting so don't want to risk the exhaust fumes - always thought it was OK if I opened the window once I was moving on the motorway!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Freelander 2 doesn't have an opening rear window, that's why I stick to my TD4


----------



## LittleTinASoup (Jun 7, 2013)

Toyota Hilux Surf has the back window which winds down, I have had one for a few years and have no complaints so far


----------



## LittleTinASoup (Jun 7, 2013)

And I think land cruisers may do aswell


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

You can get tailgate guards for your specific make of car so you can leave the boot open when stopped, they aren't cheap though.
But TBH I'd rather use the air con when its warm on the move, on the motorway you're actually going to reduce your fuel economy having the window open.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

The rear opening window was one of the things I loved about my old freelander, I never had it open on the motorway, but when I was at shows I could leave it open for ventilation for the dogs. I did live in a bit of fear of the motor going on it though as having to replace the ones on the front windows cost enough, luckily mine didn't go in the 15 years I owned it, but this may be a reason the newer ones don't have it.

I've now got a van (Vauxhall Vivaro) so the dogs all have their own cages in the back, it has an air vent on the roof for ventilation when traveling.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kia sedonas have rear opening window plus rear aircon as well.makes for a happy dog and you can remove seats and change layout as needed.

2006 onwards chrysler grand voyagers have stow and go seating arrangements so very versatile


----------



## surfury (Jul 28, 2014)

victoria171168 said:


> Kia sedonas have rear opening window plus rear aircon as well.makes for a happy dog and you can remove seats and change layout as needed.
> 
> 2006 onwards chrysler grand voyagers have stow and go seating arrangements so very versatile


We have a Kia Sorento (55 plate, old style) which has an opening window not sure if new ones do. With 2 greyhounds they have enough room in the boot and the window makes it so easy to put collars & leads on, as well as giving them some much needed ventilation when stopped. Believe the original Ford Kuga had window too, not sure about new model though.

We will shortly be looking for a more modern replacement and that's what brought me here. Tend to be gawping at the back of all the 4x4's as they pass just in case.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Linda Weasel said:


> Agree, most people manage without an opening rear window...also is there not the same danger here as with an open tailgate: your own exhaust fumes can get sucked into the car as it moves forward?


With an opening rear window the window is far enough away from the exhaust pipe that it wouldn't be a problem (unless you were in a jam on the motorway) when you could close the rear window. Of course you'd not drive with a tailgate held open with a Ventlock - that's just for when you're parked.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

One of the BMW estates has a rear opening window


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My 2003 Hyundai Santa Fe has a rear opening window. It is so useful to be able to get things in and out without lifting the whole door particularly when towing. The dogs live on the back seat so it does not affect them but actually it would be handy to leave open for an even better through draught than four windows and the sun roof!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

C5 Citroën.
Peugeot 308 estate 2008 >
E46 320 touring.
Simca 1301 estate has a manually operated rear window but they're very rare and owned only by classic car collectors.

And many classic American station wagons which you can pick up for next to nowt.:wink:


----------



## Wilson van dog (Jul 28, 2014)

I had a Toyota 4x4 many years ago and that had an electric opening tailgate window. 
For those who are questioning the benefit of this, it gives far better ventilation while you're driving. If you open the from windows just an inch or so and the rear tailgate window 2 or 3 inches, you get a really good flow of fresh air through the car without buffeting because the air coming in doesn't have a problem getting out. It also means that you don't suffer the stink of wet dog when you're on the way back from a good swim session in the river!
Anyway, this thread answered my question before i asked it, looks like a Free Lander is on my shopping list.
With regards to leaving your dog in your car, in my opinion this should never happen, not even for 5 mins. Besides, isn't this now an offence?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Wilson van dog said:


> With regards to leaving your dog in your car, in my opinion this should never happen, not even for 5 mins.


So you're saying that during fuel stops in hot weather I'm supposed to let two giant guardian breed dogs out of the car, get them to stand patiently by my side whilst I fill up and then walk the pair into the service station shop to settle the bill?

:nonod:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Peugeot 206 estate has an opening rear window - I am after one of these myself, small enough for me to drive but big enough boot for my 3 dogs. Dog guard in the back and on really hot drives they can have the window open and if we stop at the pub on a walk, they can have it open then too.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

If you had a Hilux with a cabman on the back, some of those come with sliding open windows between the cab and the cabman. 

I have to say, the internet has gone mad about breaking car windows when dogs are in cars and the sun is shining. I took my two youngsters out for a short run a while ago, made sure they stopped and drank out of a spring hole, and got to cool down in a huge puddle before going back into the car, then dropped two empty trays off at the butchers, and stopped off to post something on the way home. The dogs were absolutely fine, I made sure they were on both occasions, and left the windows half open to allow air to circulate (we have got a good breeze thankfully). It's about common sense, don't over do it with your dog(s), and don't leave them for ages in an unventilated area in the heat, whether that's a car or anywhere else.


----------



## Wilson van dog (Jul 28, 2014)

Zaros said:


> So you're saying that during fuel stops in hot weather I'm supposed to let two giant guardian breed dogs out of the car, get them to stand patiently by my side whilst I fill up and then walk the pair into the service station shop to settle the bill?
> 
> :nonod:


According to "experts" a closed car in direct sunlight car can heat up sufficiently to put your dog at risk in just a few minutes. However, at a fuel station you are normally under a canopy and, as you are close by, you can leave all the windows open so not really "leaving" your dogs in a closed hot box.

You may remember a case not very long ago in which a Police dog died in a van, the Policeman responsible claimed he only left it for 15 mins. So 5 mins may well be enough to make your dog ill.

But hey, they're your dogs, you decide, I did express that it was my opinion.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Wilson van dog said:


> According to "experts" a closed car in direct sunlight car can heat up sufficiently to put your dog at risk in just a few minutes. However, at a fuel station you are normally under a canopy and, as you are close by, you can leave all the windows open so not really "leaving" your dogs in a closed hot box.
> 
> You may remember a case not very long ago in which a Police dog died in a van, the Policeman responsible claimed he only left it for 15 mins. So 5 mins may well be enough to make your dog ill.
> 
> But hey, they're your dogs, you decide, I did express that it was my opinion.


Surely that's where common sense comes in?


----------



## Karenaircrew (Jul 22, 2019)

Zaros said:


> So you're saying that during fuel stops in hot weather I'm supposed to let two giant guardian breed dogs out of the car, get them to stand patiently by my side whilst I fill up and then walk the pair into the service station shop to settle the bill?
> 
> :nonod:


I know this post was a long time ago and looks like you have a Newfoundland as I do.Trying to find a car which will be good for her as she loves putting her head out the window at times.
I'm totally confused and totally get where your coming from. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Karenaircrew said:


> I know this post was a long time ago and looks like you have a Newfoundland as I do.Trying to find a car which will be good for her as she loves putting her head out the window at times.
> I'm totally confused and totally get where your coming from. Any suggestions would be appreciated


Zaros' dogs are Sarplaninacs, not Newfies. He's not been around for a while.
A dog putting its head out of the window is not something I'd want to encourage (or allow to happen for one second). Grit in their eyes, insects hitting them. I remember it from when I rode a motorbike. They might like it bit that doesn't mean it's a good idea.


----------

